# Bought a New Radio



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

Went to the HAMFEST in Atlanta Nov4-5 and bought a new radio. I bought a YAESU FT8900R
quad band radio. 2,6,10m and 70cm. Going to set it up and use it this weekend on 2m and 70cm. We shall see how well it works in the field as a C/P radio.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Blast.. with this time change I do not get home soon enuf to get the benefit of the solar bounce on 10m. Maybe Sunday afternoon about 4pm to 5pm QSO 10.395. just may work I have talked to operators in Texas on 10m.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We need to buy a good radio. I know C.C. Crane use to claim their was good but never tried one.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

ssonb said:


> Blast.. with this time change I do not get home soon enuf to get the benefit of the solar bounce on 10m. Maybe Sunday afternoon about 4pm to 5pm QSO 10.395. just may work I have talked to operators in Texas on 10m.


Nice! What antennas are you using?


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a HI Gain 12,11,10m...penetrator 500 I tuned it for the upper11m lower 10 and a Bushmaster 135 ft dipole.


----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I ran the radio this past weekend only on 2m and 70cm. Got to either build or buy and antenna for the 6m and 10m side. Diamond makes on specifically for the 8900 for around $100. Probably go with it since it can be used on 2m, 6m, 10m and 70 cm.
Over all the radio worked well on both 2m and 70cm. Didn't use any repeaters but only simplex and I got as far 20 miles on low power on 2m. Used 70cm locally and got about 2-5 miles again only on low power. So far I am satisfied with the radio. When I get the antenna and start using HF I will post another AAR on the radio.


----------

